# Let's see those thick necks!



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

ohh tht is kinda of bigg


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My haflinger/welsh cob mare. Went on a poker ride and hubby rode her, I had someone ask if "he" was gelded late in life... they were shocked when I told them she's a mare


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Thickest horsey neck that I know of right now...this is my friends horse Serena...she's Perch/Paint cross..


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres a Rosie chunky neck. Right now, it is 56" around. That will be shrinking soon!


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

HOLY CRUD is was my exact words when i saw rosies neck shes gorgus though lol shes huuuuuuge *_* gorrgus


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

This is Andora. She's a Spotted Draft PMU baby. Okay, so she's not a baby anymore. She's 5 years old now! But she's got one heck of a neck on her! She's gorgeous. I love her to death! She is owned by the woman who keeps my horse at her house.


















This is Tug. He's a haflinger pony boarded at the same barn. Cutest thing ever! He's got a neck on him too!








And here's the Gypsy Vanner Stallion Royal. I went to go visit Hope Of Glory farms last year with a friend of mine. The owner was really nice about letting us take pictures of the horses. Royal was such a sweetie, and quite the looker! 









This guy probably trumps everyone though. His name is Thunder. He's a percheron who comes to the barn every so often when they have a Parelli day.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

the Gypsy Vanner Stallion Royal is GORGUS!!!!!


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

I LOVE Royal! He's so handsome. And that mane is to die for!


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

I KNOW RIGHT!!! hehehe hes adorable!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think thunder and Rosie are brother and sister! They are nearly identical!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My, 5yr holstiner/Perch mare Vesta. (The picture was taken the fall of her 4yr old year)


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I think thunder and Rosie are brother and sister! They are nearly identical!



Haha they are! How funny! I love that guy! Such a sweetie! That's a lot of horse to handle though! Rosie is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

My Morgan gelding Gent. I get comments on his neck all of the time. He is full Lippitt breeding so he really goes back in body type to the old time Morgans.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

My 6 year old mustang gelding, Raider. 

Him next to my mom's quarter horse mare.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you guys have some thick horsie necks out there!
I thought Gidget's was thick...guess not after seeing these guys!


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

lol i don't see many thick necks where i am mostly just arabians and such but my horse is a quarter horse and so is the lesson horse i ride... omg i keep relizing all these likeness in the two horses xD


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have any pics to share but gee I love these necks!!! I'm a sucker for a big thick neck lol. mares with thick necks are awesome. my mare sometimes gets mistaken for a gelding cos she is chunky all over lol but her neck isn't overly thick.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is a stallion we saw at one of our SANEF shows:


























Nice BIG necks everyone


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

there is an old QH gelding at a pasture we are letting some horses graze on and his neck is HUGE i'll have to get some pictures! he has 6 horses on a 25 acre pasture so they are all extremely fat so his neck is mainly fat but still huge lol


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't have any pictures of thick necks.  The barn where I grew up was an arabian training and breeding barn. Lol,


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a thing for big thick necks. Seriously.

Claymore is pretty cresty. Gelded late and he is also a fatboy. We are working on slimming his neck down. 












Finn isn't as heavy as Claymore, but for a yearling he's pretty seriously thick too!











And little baby Fiona is only a 4 month old but already has a massive neck!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that John has the thickest neck I have ever seen. Not only is it really thick, but it is so wide too. I cannot wrap my arms around it.
Of course, I'm sure that being a stud until he was 4 didn't exactly help LOL.


















Then, of course, there is Bessie. She is mostly just fat though LOL.


















Dobe has a pretty thick neck for a standard sized horse (only 14.3)









And Rafe's is pretty thick for a yearling.


----------

